# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Vinpearl Air tuyển sinh phi công và kỹ thuật bay khóa đầu tiên

## phuong_hanh3112

Trường Đào tạo nhân lực kĩ thuật cao ngành Hàng không-Tập đoàn Vingroup chính thức tuyển sinh khóa 1 với số lượng dự kiến 400 học viên phi công.
Học viên trúng tuyển sẽ được đào tạo trong 26 tháng, có cơ hội liên thông lên Đại học chuyên ngành quản trị Hàng không và được đảm bảo việc làm sau tốt nghiệp. Ngoài ra, học viên còn được tham gia chương trình hỗ trợ học phí, với mức hỗ trợ tối đa lên đến 50.000 USD/người và được ngân hàng tài trợ tới 75% gói học phí.


_[center !important]Mô hình đào tạo phi công của hãng hàng không Vinpearl Air.[/center !important]_Ngay sau khi ký kết với Tập đoàn CAE (Canada) thoả thuận hợp tác đào tạo phi công, kỹ thuật bay và các nhân sự khác trong lĩnh vực hàng không, Tập đoàn Vingroup mới đây đã ký kết thỏa thuận hợp tác với Trường Cao đẳng kỹ thuật khoa học Hàng không Aviator - ACAST (Mỹ) và Học viện đào tạo Phi công – AAPA (Úc). Đồng thời, Trường Đào tạo nhân lực kĩ thuật cao ngành Hàng không Vinpearl Air công bố chính thức tuyển sinh 400 học viên phi công khóa 1.

Học viên trúng tuyển sẽ được đào tạo cơ bản tại 1 trong các Học viện đào tạo hàng đầu thế giới tại Mỹ và Úc và tại Trường đào tạo nhân lực kỹ thuật cao ngành Hàng không Vinpearl Air, trong thời gian 26 tháng. Sau khi tốt nghiệp, các học viện sẽ được cấp chứng chỉ phi công tiêu chuẩn quốc tế CAAV, FAA và CASA; và có cơ hội học liên thông lên Đại học chuyên ngành quản trị Hàng không. Toàn bộ học viên đều được Vinpearl Air đảm bảo việc làm trong môi trường chuyên nghiệp và thu nhập hấp dẫn sau khi ra trường.

Đây là chương trình phi lợi nhuận, trong đó để giải quyết bài toán tài chính hỗ trợ các học viên, tất cả các học viên sẽ được ngân hàng cho vay tới 75% học phí, ân hạn trả gốc đến 26 tháng và trả dần khi bắt đầu đi làm. Ngoài ra, Tập đoàn Vingroup sẽ đứng ra bảo lãnh cho các đối tượng có hoàn cảnh khó khăn vay ngân hàng, được hỗ trợ 100% lãi vay; những trường hợp đặc biệt khó khăn sẽ được hỗ trợ kinh phí lên đến 50.000 USD/học viên, trong đó một phần sẽ được trích để trả lãi ngân hàng, một phần được trừ vào học phí phải đóng.

“Chúng tôi tin rằng với chất lượng quốc tế do các Học viện hàng không hàng đầu thế giới của Mỹ và Úc đào tạo; cơ chế đào tạo không lợi nhuận và các gói hỗ trợ tài chính thiết thực từ Vingroup - tình trạng khan hiếm phi công tại Việt Nam sẽ được giảm thiểu trong thời gian tới. Đồng thời chúng tôi cũng hướng tới việc xuất khẩu phi công ra khắp thế giới”. Ông Nguyễn Việt Quang - Phó Chủ tịch kiêm Tổng Giám đốc Tập đoàn Vingroup chia sẻ.

Điều kiện ứng tuyển là công dân Việt Nam từ 18 – 35 tuổi, tốt nghiệp PTTH trở lên, đáp ứng đủ yêu cầu về chiều cao, cân nặng, ngoại ngữ, không có tiền án tiền sự và đạt tiêu chuẩn sức khỏe (đối với phi công dân dụng của Cục Hàng không Việt Nam). Các thí sinh sẽ trải qua 4 vòng thi gồm: Nhận hồ sơ dự tuyển và kiểm tra sức khỏe; Kiểm tra tiếng Anh; Kiểm tra kỹ năng nghề nghiệp ADAPT và Phỏng vấn với Hội đồng tuyển chọn để trở thành học viên chính thức.

Nhằm cung cấp nguồn lực kỹ thuật cao cho Việt nam và thế giới, trong tháng 7 và tháng 8/2019, Tập đoàn Vingroup và Tập đoàn CAE (Canada), Học viện đào tạo Phi công – AAPA (Úc) và  Trường Cao đẳng kỹ thuật khoa học Hàng không Aviator - ACAST (Mỹ) đã ký kết thoả thuận hợp tác đào tạo phi công, kỹ thuật bay và các nhân sự khác trong lĩnh vực hàng không.

Bên cạnh phi công và thợ máy hàng không, Vingroup cũng hướng tới việc đào tạo các nhân sự khác trong ngành Hàng không như huấn luyện chuyển loại, nâng cấp và định kỳ cho phi công, thợ máy, huấn luyện nhân viên điều phái bay, tiếp viên hàng không; quản trị hàng không, kinh tế vận tại hàng không và kỹ sư máy bay…

Thí sinh có thể nộp hồ sơ Dự tuyển online qua email hoặc nộp trực tiếp tại Văn phòng Trường Đào tạo nhân lực kĩ thuật cao ngành Hàng không Vinpearl Air tại Hà Nội (từ 26/8 – 2/9) và Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh ( từ 9/9 đến 14/9)./.

----------

